# Ash bar top



## o0dunk0o (22 Jan 2013)

Hi all,

I'm in the middle of a pub refurb and we've just stripped all the brown stain of of the bar top revealing some nice pale ash

The client likes the look of the pale ash so I'm looking for suggestions as to what to finish it with.

most finishes I'm used to have a bit of tint and would give the ash a nasty yellow colour.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AndyT (22 Jan 2013)

Don't be put off by the name, but Rustin's Plastic Coating could be just the stuff. Very tough, to stand up to being abused and left in the wet, and not much effect on the colour. It can be very shiny gloss or rubbed back to a more satin look if preferred.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2013)

I used r.p.c. about 25yrs ago on a bar counter - it's now wearing through on the edges. A warning though - just because it's perfectly dry to the touch, don't be tempted to put too many coats on too quickly or you'll get an unfortunate dimpling effect that you can't get rid off. I would put a thin base coat on then a second as soon as that drys - tell the landlord to look after it for a few days, then go back and give it a couple more coats. Make sure there are no sharp edges on the counter - any finish will rub through an edge that's anything like sharp. My friend did my local pub's counters with two part polyurethane - that is now rubbing through after 18yrs. That's worth a thought.


----------



## o0dunk0o (23 Jan 2013)

thanks guys,

I was considering 2 part poly but as the top is in place and I've had issues with polyurethane paints in enclosed spaces I wasn't keen on using it,

I'll look into the rustins stuff :grin:


----------



## andersonec (25 Jan 2013)

Have a look at a Resin covered worktop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7qyKCTwiMI

Andy


----------



## o0dunk0o (25 Jan 2013)

that looks like it could get very very messy very quickly :shock:


----------



## psm (3 Feb 2013)

o0dunk0o":24hvvrjb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the middle of a pub refurb and we've just stripped all the brown stain of of the bar top revealing some nice pale ash
> 
> ...


i just used a floor sealer on my american white ash and doesnt tend to yellow as varnish does


----------

